

Music boss: we were wrong to go to war with consumers - nickb
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/macuser/news/138990/music-boss-we-were-wrong-to-go-to-war-with-consumers.html

======
pg
Wow. This is practically the first intelligent thing I have ever heard from
anyone in the record business.

This guy is smart enough to realize how much power well-designed software
gives Apple. I wonder if he has realized yet that, even though they now know
where the road is, the music industry won't be able to follow Apple down it.
They're not the right kind of people. They're dealmakers, not hackers.

~~~
nickb
Bronfman's not smart. It took him 8 years to figure out what he just said.
Arduous 8 years filled of declining profits and pissed off customers. He
destroyed the industry by always pushing the same crap. He's one of the people
that Benjamin Franklin talked about when he said: "The definition of insanity
is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results."

<http://www.slate.com/id/1862/>

Finally, when the industry is close to being destroyed and all of his ships
have sunk, does he wake up. Too little, too late.

------
timr
That bit about "inadvertently" going to war really sticks in my craw.

These are the same people who decided to _sue_ their own customers. How
inadvertent is a lawsuit?

